# :: GruvenParts.com Releases Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings for Touareg ::



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet VW/Audi VR6/V6/V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi VR6/V6/V8 Engines !*


This one was worth the wait, folks! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!


First, we start with a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide a *proper threaded drain plug* of the same size as your oil pan plug (use just 1 19mm socket for both!). Rather than some useless internal soft hex plug which easily strips, ours is a genuine Audi plug made from steel with an honest 19mm external hex. The plug comes with a contained sealing washer as well. And yes, we also provide *USEABLE 36mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 36mm socket. Imagine that : You can simply drain the housing using its proper drain plug bolt that wont round off, and remove the housing using a proper 36mm socket that also wont round off. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!


This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 021-115-433A (021115433A) and 021-115-433B (021115433B) housings. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. It will fit the following vehicles :



VW Corrado (1992-1995 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Golf and Jetta/Wagon (1993-2006 w/AAA and AFP VR6 engines) 
VW Passat (1992-1997 w/AAA VR6 engine) 
VW Touareg (2003-2007 w/3.2 and 3.6 V6 engines)
VW Eurovan (1996-2004 w/AES V6 engine) 

Audi A8/S8 (2000-2003 w/4.2L AUX V8 engine)
Audi Q7 (2007-2009 w/3.6L BHK V6 engine) 

*Special Note At The End :*

Use oil filter part number 021-115-562 (021115562) or equivalent with our metal housing. If your parts department requires a vehicle type, tell them “1995 VW Golf GTI VR6”. This is the older, vastly superior cartridge filter with the metal end caps. VW, in their infinite cost savings wisdom, superseded it with a cheaper, cardboard end filter (021-115-562A). Please make sure to order filter 021-115-562 oil filter (or equivalent) as it is the superior filter for these engines, and will fit correctly with this housing. You can buy it from us using the drop down menu on the product page, or at any dealer or trusted auto parts store.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet VW/Audi VR6/V6/V8 Oil Filter Housings - Installed ! *

* Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi VR6/V6/V8 Engines !*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump 



GruvenParts.com said:


> * Billet VW/Audi VR6/V6/V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *
> 
> * Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi VR6/V6/V8 Engines !*
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

More Touareg love :


*GruvenParts.com is proud to release these billet intake drive unit links for ALL VW/Audi VR6 engines with the variable intake manifolds!* 


* VW/Audi VR6 Billet Intake Links ! *

Our billet drive links replaces the plastic drive unit linkage which extends from the actuator up to the intake rod highlighted with the YELLOW arrow in this picture :










If you have been around VR6’s that long, you already know the OEM part is made from plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you would have to buy a whole new drive unit for big bucks and get a bunch of stuff you don’t need. Even if you did buy the expensive OEM part, it would be PLASTIC and would quickly break again.

GruvenParts.com builds these the way VW should have: from a solid chunk of 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum on a 4 axis CNC. Ours come with a Delrin insert installed in the specially machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake rod. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. 

To install this part, unbolt the actuator from the engine and gently pry apart the 2 mating actuator halves (they are snap fit together). Once apart, simply remove the plastic OEM link and replace with our billet aluminum version. Snap the 2 halves back together and reinstall on the engine. 

This billet VR6 drive linkage makes a great upgrade when installing our :



*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

and our


* Billet Intake Manifold Drive Unit Linkage! *

You guys asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

Applications:
2.8L 12 V VR6 ENGINE - with AFP Engine Code (99-02 Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 071-133-759D (071133759D) on OEM VW rod p/n 021-133-653 (021133653)

2.8L 24 V VR6 ENGINE - BDF Engine Code (02 - present Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) on OEM VW rod p/n 022-133-653 (022133653)

3.2L 24V VR6 Engines - 04 R32, 3.2 Touareg, 3.2 Eos, 3.2 A3, 3.2 TT to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759A (022133759A) on rod p/n 022-133-653B (022133653B)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A)! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vechicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! 

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warrantied for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

Fits the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for Touareg Goodness 

:thumbup:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release these billet intake drive unit links for ALL VW/Audi VR6 engines with the variable intake manifolds!* 

 
* VW/Audi VR6 Billet Intake Links ! * 

Our billet drive links replaces the plastic drive unit linkage which extends from the actuator up to the intake rod highlighted with the YELLOW arrow in this picture : 










If you have been around VR6’s that long, you already know the OEM part is made from plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you would have to buy a whole new drive unit for big bucks and get a bunch of stuff you don’t need. Even if you did buy the expensive OEM part, it would be PLASTIC and would quickly break again. 

GruvenParts.com builds these the way VW should have: from a solid chunk of 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum on a 4 axis CNC. Ours come with a Delrin insert installed in the specially machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake rod. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. 

To install this part, unbolt the actuator from the engine and gently pry apart the 2 mating actuator halves (they are snap fit together). Once apart, simply remove the plastic OEM link and replace with our billet aluminum version. Snap the 2 halves back together and reinstall on the engine. 

This billet VR6 drive linkage makes a great upgrade when installing our : 

 

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines* 

and our 

 
* Billet Intake Manifold Drive Unit Linkage! * 

You guys asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts! 

Applications: 
2.8L 12 V VR6 ENGINE - with AFP Engine Code (99-02 Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 071-133-759D (071133759D) on OEM VW rod p/n 021-133-653 (021133653) 

2.8L 24 V VR6 ENGINE - BDF Engine Code (02 - present Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) on OEM VW rod p/n 022-133-653 (022133653) 

3.2L 24V VR6 Engines - 04 R32, 3.2 Touareg, 3.2 Eos, 3.2 A3, 3.2 TT to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759A (022133759A) on rod p/n 022-133-653B (022133653B)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! * 

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !* 

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A)! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vechicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! 

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warrantied for life!* 

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay upwards of $400 for the new actuator kit when all you need are the arms (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms that will break in quick order. 

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN ! 

Fits the following vehicles: 

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8 
2003+ VW Touareg V8 
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant 
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro 
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro 

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for the billet parts !



GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you planing on making a section on your website for the Touareg parts? I love the pics of the parts here and look forward to getting things as they are needed. Thanks.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes we are redoing the website soon, it will be more logically laid out. For now just visit the MK4 section, I know that isnt where it should be ... 

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are in stock, ready to ship for all 4.2 V8 Touareg ! 



GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for billet parts 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

any plans to make an oil filter housing for the touareg v8?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Who wants it? Please post if you do, we can certainly do it.

Do you have a scrap 1 you can send us ?


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd be interested in an oil filter housing for my v8


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What is the part number of your housing cap ? I will look into this.


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Ill take a look this week when i change the oil and post up


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

New products coming soon, follow us on facebook for details and coupons! There is a great deal just posted today on there now, go check it out  Make sure to like us so you are kept up to date on all that is happening at GruvenParts.com




https://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts




:beer::beer::beer:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## k9lovr (Oct 14, 2013)

Any plans to make the oil filter housing for the T3 touareg?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Can you give me part number for that 1 ?

How many others want to see a billet oil filter housing for T3 ?


:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

New coupon codes have been posted on facebook, twitter, and google plus !

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts are in stock, ready to ship !

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock and ready to ship !





GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> 
> * Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Cyber Monday coupon Code : Gruven*

10% off 

www.GruvenParts.com 

all day !!



:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> *GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms Warranted for Life !*
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Visit the GruvenParts.com Online Store*

New products are coming soon, so follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Google Plus for details and coupons ! 

*Follow GruvenParts on Facebook*

*Follow GruvenParts on Twitter*

*Follow GruvenParts on Google +*


----------

